# Can milk test strips be used on mini donks



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 17, 2011)

I have some strips left from my mini mare this year. And a friend has a mini donk getting close to having her baby. Can she used them the same. And would the distilled ratio still be 3 parts distilled water to 1 part milk? Thanks for the help!


----------

